# We have a MONSTER KID!!!



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Eggs Pam and Trax produced the biggest kid we have ever had born here at White Oak-He is 15 lbs!!! I looked out the window this morning and spotted him-we werent expecting her for another 2 weeks-SURPRISE!!!! :kidblue: WHAT A SURPRISE!! His size almost made me speechless. It looks like she had him about 3 weeks ago and has been hiding him....  Her teats are bottle teated and she is 9 years old-so we are going to have to bottle feed him- he hates that bottle so Im having a time with him. Gosh he is worth it! As you can tell-I am ecstatic!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, He is beautiful.

Can she not feed him? I would try. I would hate to be bottle feeding that monster. I can only imagine how much he is going to eat. :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my goodness!! he is gorgeous too


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow! Look at him. Thats like 3-4 nigi kids put together!!! :shocked:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

The man I bought her from has had to bottle feed all of her kids-thats why he sold her-Her teats are about 2 inches off the ground- He was so strong I figured he had to have nursed already- so I put him back -and there is no way he could have.She sure was trying though. i feel bad cuz when I took him-she followed me all the way to the fence hollering and swinging that big udder running. I almost cried... :sigh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My Liz, (RIP), her teats were like a inch or two from the ground, she was able to nurse. She had some MAJOR bottle teats. She was the best mom also.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW......what a pretty boy! CONGRATS!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW he is a monster, But he looks so good. Congrats. I think he is the size of both my kids put together.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is a pic of him standing....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow he is a huge flashy handsome boy!!! Congrats!! I bet he's going to be a handful when he grows up. Will he be wethered or is he a buck prospect?


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow - he is a whopper!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> Wow he is a huge flashy handsome boy!!! Congrats!! I bet he's going to be a handful when he grows up. Will he be wethered or is he a buck prospect?


 I was thinking the same thing. May he would make a beautiful herd sire.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

He is an absolute doll! I have dairy goats, but I have to say, the boer goats are just an amazing animal, so muscular, and all together. Their eyes are even more beautiful then any other animals eyes. 

I suppose you are keeping this fellow. He is a very good looker! :lovey:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow Congrats.... he is GORGEOUS!!!! :hi5:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't quit looking at this boy!! He is beautiful. Good thing you are far away, otherwise I might have to arrange for a kid-napping!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats .... he is so handsome.... :leap: 

I would try to latch him onto mom away...it is worth trying...and he will continue to grow well for you.......you may be surprised.... just what they can latch onto and suckle....

maybe she is extra big... in the teat... because of the pressure...milk her some .. it may make them a little smaller.... for the kids mouth to goat round it.... :wink:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

He is very handsome ... maybe you could put the mom on a milking stand and let him feed that way.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

If you decide to wether him, I WANT HIM! My son would go nuts over him. He is so beautiful and I can't stop looking at him!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what a honkin handsome fella, congrats!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

Holy Toledo Batman its criminal to have a goat that huge and gorgeous to boot.. shiny already and that color as we say in North Dakota,, UUFTDA!!!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks y'all! I am pretty sure we will be using him for our next herdsire-that is if he will take the bottle- he is fighting tooth and nail and BITES!!! ive never been bit by a baby goat, but I guess there is always a first time.. I milked mama and he still cant latch on-She does have 2 small teats on the side, but very little milk is coming out- He latches onto those fine. Im gonna keep trying!! I sat with him for 30 mins with the nipple in his mouth and all he does is spit the milk back out-I massaged his throat and he finally swallowed a little. Anyone have any tips to get them to take the bottle??? I have never had one fight so hard... :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a cute little monster!! I don't blame you at all for wanting him to be a future herdsire. As far as the bottle goes, I've no experience with it but keep trying.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice kid!

looks wide too.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you tried holding mommas teat up for him to drink? On all my babies I put it in their mouths. Like Pam said, you would be surprised what they latch on to!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

try a bowl maybe? onder: 

he certainly is huge!!! and cute


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Man he is NIIIIIICE!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

No you do not want to do a bowl,

What you need to do when he has the teat in his mouth is like ticket his tail head, (where the tail attaches to his butt, up top). That stimulates their sucking reflex. That is what mom's do when they are nursing. 

I sure will be praying he decided to start eating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the big Buck kid today...any luck... either way?


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

He finally took the bottle-so we took him outside and his mama had a fit- i decided to milk her and got over a quart last night-her bag wasnt as large today-so we put them together-and he NURSED!!! One side anyway-the other teat is just too big!! I am thinking he should be OK on one side with that much milk-He is up and going! I am so glad!!


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Glad to hear "our" boy is doing fine and back with his momma! Make sure that you don't forget to post pics of him as he is growing!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that is terrific news........congrats.. :leap:  :wahoo:


----------

